# Ultra lite open face spinning line



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

We've been fishing for white bass on Nueces river, using 4-6 lb. mono, using 1/8 and 1/16 oz. roadrunner lures. Casting into current in attempt to get the lures down, retrieving with the current and light lures doesn't put much tension on spool when you crank it in. Been having lots of bird's nest w/big globs of line. Looking to try something else beside mono. Is it feasible to use low pound test braid on open faced spinning spools. Thanks


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i throw 10# braid with 3ft of 10# mono leader on a 1000shimano. ultra light 4' rod


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Just be careful that braid works with your particular brand of spinning reel. Some, like the Daiwa black/gold series, (I've been told) don't wind braid very well.

One other thing that can cause the same kind of problem you're having, is over filling the spool....which in my sense, means it is grossly under-filled.....BUT it seems to work in those situations. A lot of semantics involved here...you'll have to experiment.

I don't know if you are aware of this or not, but repeated casting with 2 and 4 lb. test mono, can eventually result in catastrophic weakening (and possible breakage) of the line in that 4-6 inch area where you pick up the line in your index finger, prior to casting. Yup...the ridges in your skin at the fingertips will wear on all lines, over time. But in those ultra fine lines, the chafe is more damaging on a percentage basis. BTW, never had an issue with mono in 6 lb. or larger diameters.....I guess because we're always changing hooks/lures/leaders often enough to move that would-be chafed area down the rod and we're picking up to cast, with new line. Did that make sense?


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the post.


----------

